

Show HN: WhoSMS - check domain availability via text message - nealrs
http://whosms-nealrs.rhcloud.com/

======
djmollusk
Years ago there was a service like this where you could link your CC and
actually do the purchase if it was available. I prefer this way though.

~~~
nealrs
Thanks man, much appreciated!!

------
dismiss21x
I just use my phone's browser to go to
[http://whois.sc/domain.com](http://whois.sc/domain.com)

------
viraptor
I don't get it. Who would know about this site, be interested in buying domain
names and not have a smartphone at the same time?

~~~
nealrs
you're absolutely right - but a lot of whois services have captchas, are hard
to read, and give you a lot of extraneous info.

WhoSMS cuts to the chase, telling you if the domain is available or taken -
and if possible, includes a referral link to buy it.

